
Facebook faces record UK fine for data misuse: £500,000 - sago
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44785151
======
sambeau
Interesting bit right at the end of the article:

Cambridge Analytica closed its offices in the US and UK in May But the ICO
said it was still taking legal steps to bring a criminal prosecution against
the business.

Bearing in mind SCL Elections is now out of business, the ICO said it might
consider taking action against the company's directors.

"A successful prosecution may result in a conviction and an unlimited fine,"
added a spokeswoman.

------
afandian
I can't believe this isn't on the frontpage of HN. This is national headline
news in the UK.

------
sago
Well that will act as a deterrent then!

